# Next door's dog



## Travers (Jul 1, 2013)

My next door neighbour just got this dog called Pixie (I can't remember what breed she said it was now), but isn't it just about the most gorgeous thing ever?? I had to photograph it.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like a malamute, or a Siberian husky. Nice portraits.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jul 1, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## Travers (Jul 1, 2013)

Terry D said:


> Looks like a malamute, or a Siberian husky. Nice portraits.


That's it, Alaskan malamute.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a beautiful pooch. Nice photos too, Travers.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Great photos Travers. What camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Travers (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks, Pluralized.

BreakingMyself, it's a Sony NEX-C3 with a SIGMA 30mm 2.8 EX DN. It's only a cheapy, but you get good bang for your buck (or pound sterling in my case.)


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 5, 2013)

Not bad at all, cheap cameras are always underrated. It's Sterling for me too, good old British monies!


----------

